# Time for new brake pads



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I definitely know i need brake pads. I just wanted to know how i can find out if i need new rotors or brake lines without taking it to a shop? I dont know very much about rotors or brake lines. 

2004 Pontiac GTO 
36,000 miles

Brake pads look low. The Front rotors feel smooth. Both rear rotors are not smooth towards the outer edge.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless your car or steering wheel is shaking when braking, I would expect the rotors to be fine with that low of miles.
Bad hoses will make the calipers seem to be sticking and that will cause the rotors to overheat or smoke even. If your not experiencing any of those and the hoses don't have any visible cracks on the outside I would expect them to be okay. 
On the rear rotors, it's not uncommen to have a ridge around the far outside of the rotor as the pads don't always contact the entire rotor so it will only be smooth were the pads are contacting.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Unless your car or steering wheel is shaking when braking, I would expect the rotors to be fine with that low of miles.
> Bad hoses will make the calipers seem to be sticking and that will cause the rotors to overheat or smoke even. If your not experiencing any of those and the hoses don't have any visible cracks on the outside I would expect them to be okay.
> On the rear rotors, it's not uncommen to have a ridge around the far outside of the rotor as the pads don't always contact the entire rotor so it will only be smooth were the pads are contacting.


My mistake on the rotors. The ridge is on the inner part of the rear rotors. I have not notice any shaking when braking.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With new brakes I'd like to have a like-new surface to bed against. On my DD car I might throw a cheap pad on and go but I'd rather do it right on a 400+ HP car. You can have your rotors turned to a flat surface cheaply. You have to take the calipers off anyways and the rotors then just pull straight off the studs. Just make sure your rear parking brake isn't set or it will prevent that.

They are not the absolute best stopping but my Hawk ceramics have excellent stopping power, low noise and low dust. "Regular" brake pads can turn your wheels black daily. C5 pads fit perfectly on the LS2 front brakes if you've upgraded to those otherwise you can get ceramic pads for the '04 too.

If you DIY, and there's not reason not to, Harbor Freight has an inexpensive disc brake kit to easily press the calipers back in. You have to do both at once or at least hold the other to prevent one piston from overextending while pressing the other one in. You can also use the old pad to bridge across both at the same time.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> with new brakes i'd like to have a like-new surface to bed against. On my dd car i might throw a cheap pad on and go but i'd rather do it right on a 400+ hp car. You can have your rotors turned to a flat surface cheaply. You have to take the calipers off anyways and the rotors then just pull straight off the studs. Just make sure your rear parking brake isn't set or it will prevent that.
> 
> They are not the absolute best stopping but my hawk ceramics have excellent stopping power, low noise and low dust. "regular" brake pads can turn your wheels black daily. C5 pads fit perfectly on the ls2 front brakes if you've upgraded to those otherwise you can get ceramic pads for the '04 too.
> 
> If you diy, and there's not reason not to, harbor freight has an inexpensive disc brake kit to easily press the calipers back in. You have to do both at once or at least hold the other to prevent one piston from overextending while pressing the other one in. You can also use the old pad to bridge across both at the same time.


Thanks for your help. Im thinking of going with ebc red stuff. Ill look into that. 

The first two pics are from the front wheel and the last three are from the rear wheel.

The front brake pads are low but its not an emergency. Ill probably replace them at the end of this year. 

The rear brake pads arent bad. they have some life in em still. i noticed that one brake pad has alot more than the other. Anyone know y? Fourth pic from the left you can see the ridges on talking about on the rotor. Also how do you take out that rust?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Buy this kit and be done with it: PONTIAC GTO 04 2004 PERFORMANCE BRAKE ROTORS AND CERAMIC PADS FRONT and REAR LS1 | eBay

No brake dust and OEM stopping quality. That seller is a vender on the Vette forums and they are awesome kits for the price. Had these on my 04 GTO, 05 Mustang GT, wife's HRR SS, and my C5 Z06. No issues on any of the cars.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Buy this kit and be done with it: PONTIAC GTO 04 2004 PERFORMANCE BRAKE ROTORS AND CERAMIC PADS FRONT and REAR LS1 | eBay
> 
> No brake dust and OEM stopping quality. That seller is a vender on the Vette forums and they are awesome kits for the price. Had these on my 04 GTO, 05 Mustang GT, wife's HRR SS, and my C5 Z06. No issues on any of the cars.


You have my attention. The price is what gots me worried. It really cheap but ive read somewhere that blank rotors are better than slotted. You said you had these on your cars. Did you take them off? Is there a link you can send me of the forums this seller is in? Thanks.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get some calipers for my GTO? I was thinking of changing my calipers rotors and brake pads. If anyone knows of a deal out there please let me know. im a DD


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some calipers for my GTO? I was thinking of changing my calipers rotors and brake pads. If anyone knows of a deal out there please let me know. im a DD


Why are you looking to change your calipers?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Why are you looking to change your calipers?


Theres nothing wrong with them. Just an idea .


----------

